# I'll be gone about a month...



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey guys, looks like I'll be headed to San Antonio Texas on monday for about 4 weeks or so... I'll be at Lackland Air Force Base installing new CAT6 and fiber optic cables, living out of a suitcase and eating TV fu*kin dinners...

I'll have limited time online, but plan on bringing my Bf109E-4 for the Battle of Britian Build and getting some work done on it... The wife and kids should be ok while I'm gone, gonna miss them tho...

Take care around here, talk at u guys soon enough...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

Take care Dan...hope you find lots of time to work on that 109 man....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2010)

Take care Brother!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 25, 2010)

Have a great trip brother, be safe!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2010)

Take care...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2010)

Good old Lackland. At least you are going when the weather isn't god-awful hot. Have a safe trip, Dan!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2010)

Appreciate it fellas, not looking forward to 10 hour days 6 days a week, my old ass bones will be screaming at me when my wife aint..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2010)

I hear you. 

Have a good trip.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2010)

The first week will be like a vacaton. The 2nd thru 4th unfortunately is gonna really suck. It will make you appreciate you family and your own bed. I hate extended trips.

Be careful, Les.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2010)

Have a nice trip Dan. And get back soon Bud...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> The first week will be like a vacaton. The 2nd thru 4th unfortunately is gonna really suck. It will make you appreciate you family and your own bed. I hate extended trips.
> 
> Be careful, Les.



Totally used to it. Does not make it better though.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2010)

Take care and have fun.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2010)

Be careful Dan. If you have time, go by and tell my family hi! hahaha.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 25, 2010)

take care Dan!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 25, 2010)

Good luck, Dan! See you in 4 weeks


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2010)

Have a good trip mate, and take care. On the up side, if US bases are anything like British Forces bases, then at least the beer is cheap!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks guys... There is infact very cheap alcohol on base Terry....


----------



## seesul (Sep 25, 2010)

Ba careful Dan and enjoy the trip, if possible...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2010)

Take care Dan.

Don't forget to have some fun while you're there!

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 25, 2010)

Take care on your trip Les.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2010)

Hurry back Dan. Your build will be much anticpated.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 26, 2010)

Take care, mate.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 26, 2010)

Take care Dan, safe trip and try not to pine for us to much....................................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks once again guys...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2010)

Are you still here?..on ya bike mate!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2010)

Be careful Dan! They still execute down in that state!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Dan, I will be there in Lackland from the 6th of October to the 12th. Lets meet up for a drink!I sent you a PM with my number.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2010)

Severely excellent Beau, got ur number in my cell, will definatly give u a holler....

Thanks again for the bon voyages gentlemens, I'm gettin on the road shortly... 11 hours in a work van is ZERO fu*kin fun...


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 27, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Severely excellent Beau, got ur number in my cell, will definatly give u a holler....
> 
> Thanks again for the bon voyages gentlemens, I'm gettin on the road shortly... 11 hours in a work van is ZERO fu*kin fun...




Be safe, see ya soon!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Severely excellent Beau, got ur number in my cell, will definatly give u a holler....
> 
> Thanks again for the bon voyages gentlemens, I'm gettin on the road shortly... 11 hours in a work van is ZERO fu*kin fun...



sounds like a song......

"11 hours in a work van, God, theres got to be another way!....who are you!"


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Appreciate it fellas, not looking forward to 10 hour days 6 days a week, my old ass bones will be screaming at me when my wife aint..



Dan, in this economic climate ..... enjoy your hours. I know quite a few people who would wish they had your problem.

Have fun!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2010)

Njaco said:


> sounds like a song......
> 
> "11 hours in a work van, God, theres got to be another way!....who are you!"



Oh just great... now I'm gonna sing that flippin' fantastic song all goddamn day. 1978 rocks!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm baaacck.....


----------



## rochie (Oct 22, 2010)

welcome back Dan, hows things mate


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2010)

My back is killing me... 12 hour drive home with the work van's fuel pump acting up on me for half the ride...

Glad to be home... Didnt get to meet up with Beau tho...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome back, Les. Good to hear you didn't break down. How did the job go?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2010)

Actually did break down Matt in Baton Rouge, but it wasnt a permanent breakdown... 20 minutes here, 10 minutes there on the side of the interstate... The fuel pump was/is acting up... 

The van would just shut down while driving at 70mph... Pull over and it wouldnt crank over again... Waited 10 minutes, starts again then back on the road...

Over and over for hours...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 22, 2010)

Ugh, that's frustrating. But at least you are home now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oooh deeaar Goood.......he's back!! 

Welcome back Brother!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2010)

Yea, good to be home...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2010)

Would that be home, pub or here?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad you're back bro safe and sound! I bet you were cursing the #$*# out of that fuel pump!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2010)

I can just hear you "Oh dear, the silly fuel pump has stopped again - what a nuisance". Yeah, right! Glad you're back in one piece mate. You have my permission to kick the living %$ out of the van !!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2010)

Man I hate car problems. At least you got it going and didn't have to shack up while it was towed and repaired. I've done that too. In fact I actually attempted a radiator/water pump change on the side of the road, stayed overnight in a hotel, only to have realized that the bolts were seized in the engine block and then had to have it towed to a repair station and stay over night... AGAIN. Did I mention that I hate car problems?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to see you back Dan.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to see you back and in one peice. Pull up a comfy chair, grab a brew and start catching up


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry I missed this thread a month ago but I was outa town. Glad you made it back safe. Fuel pumps suck..........literally. Like Gary said, pull up a chair and get a brew.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2010)

Appreciate it guys, good to be back and play catch up...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey there's a guy who did a 1/32nd Corsair. Check 'im out in the Post Your Model section.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome back Dan


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome home, bro!


----------



## seesul (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome back Dan!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome back Dan!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2010)

strewth...a month's gone by? doesn't seem like it, welcome back Dan!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2010)

I got home slightly early Wayne as we worked our asses off and kicked some major butt...

On a side note, at Lackland AFB they have many static displayed aircraft from different eras in several areas on base, completely unrestricted access.... 

I had decided on my first day there that I would go to each one and do a thoughough walkaround with my digital cam... I did exactly that gents, over 2,000 HQ pics covering some 20+ aircraft, including many sunrise and sunset shots with aircraft in the foreground... Some top o' the line sh!t fellas...

Well, after my memory went full, I decided to flip through it and delete some bogus pics/doubles to free up some space for an upcoming awesome lookin sunset in front of the B-17.... After deleting around 25 pics or so, I get this on a black screen:

"PLEASE WAIT BUSY"

Camera wouldnt turn off, wouldnt clear the screen, so I removed the batteries....

Upon re-installation of said batteries, I get this:

"PICS AVAILABLE: 2,635"

Deleted almost all the pics I took guys... Hours and hours and hours of walking, crouching, kneeling, sweating and aching wasted.... I am still pissed about it...

This happened Sunday afternoon, so I was left with 3 afternoons to re-shoot what I could... I got 12 walkarounds redone, and pics of 3 others... Heres a list of what I got:

Walkarounds:
A-10
B-17
B-24
B-25
B-26
B-29
B-52
C-47
F-15
P-47
P-51
SR-71

Some pics:
P-38
F-86
F-16

There were many many more that I had that I just didnt have the time to get to... Had big problems with my back these past few weeks, so all the pics u will eventually see were taken in a painful rush, so please be considerate lol...

Heres a sample pic...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2010)

Now aint that the shits!!!!  I suprised you regrouped and did it again.

I look forward to those pics though!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2010)

The only reason I did it was for u sorry sumsabitches here...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not "sorry", but the rest holds true.

You bein' sweet on me, Les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2010)

Me??? 

NEVER!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeeessss yoouu aaarrre.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2010)

Can't wait to see the photos Dan! And I appreciate the fact that you went back and took them again sir. Especially with the back in bad shape. Been there. It ain't fun.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Me???
> 
> NEVER!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2010)

Well done Dan on the repeat...think I would be slightly P*ssed off too....look forward to them pics Brother!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2010)

WELCOME BACK!!!!! My PC been acting up, haven't been on much, but its good to see ya back in one piece.

anybody notice Jan and Dan gone at the same time? hhmmmmmm......................


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2010)

Appreciate it fellas....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yup.....we left quite a few bars in ruins!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, sorry I'm late welcoming you back Dan, been a bit out of sorts of late. What a champion you are going back to recover the lost pictures. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Vic, the pics are almost done being edited...


----------

